# William Gouge - domestical duties



## Mayflower (May 8, 2006)

I was sending a mail to Rev. Joel Beeke, with the request if reformation hertiage would not be interesting to republish Gouge : Domestical duties, And the next answer i got ;

Quete:
"......Good idea. Yes, I'm very familiar with it and have written an article on Gouge, etc., and used his book in my lectures on the Puritan family. I'll run it by the board......."

His mailadress is; [email protected], maybe with more request and interest of mail for this great work on family worship they will publish it ?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 8, 2006)

You might consider nominating Gouge's _Domestical Duties_ to be reprinted here (joint venture with Reformation Heritage Books).


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 26, 2006)

This has now been reprinted by Solid Ground Christian Books -- see this link.


----------



## Mayflower (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> This has now been reprinted by Solid Ground Christian Books -- see this link.



Thanks, i can't wait


----------



## PresReformed (Oct 8, 2006)

I also have reprinted it just last month. I have it available in paperback and hardback. The version I'm working on with SGCB is probably going to be a "modernized" version. My reprints have very minor spelling changes and are faithful to the original 1622 edition. They're also are available now. 

http://www.lulu.com/content/435706

http://www.lulu.com/content/434681

I'm also currently working on reprinting John Cotton's treatises on Psalmody and the Lord's Day. 

[Edited on 10/8/2006 by PresReformed]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 9, 2006)

Bravo, Greg!


----------



## PresReformed (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm discounting Gouge's "Of Domestical Duties" for the next week. The hardback is now $31.99 and the paperback $21.99. Tell everyone that might be interested. If they start selling better at these prices I'll leave them discounted.

http://www.lulu.com/content/435706

http://www.lulu.com/content/434681


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 13, 2006)

Greg -- I noticed that the Solid Ground edition in hardback is $29.99. Just to clarify, are you involved in the preparation of both editions? And the Solid Ground edition has more modernized spelling than your edition on Lulu, correct? Any other differences (besides the front cover)? 

I have the 1976 Walter Johnson English Experience facsimile but another good copy -- easier to read perhaps -- would be great to have.

[Edited on 10-13-2006 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## PresReformed (Oct 13, 2006)

Andrew- I am involved in preparing both editions. Mike Gaydosh from SGCB took my manuscript and is reformatting it for the SGCB edition. He told me a couple weeks ago that he is now thinking about modernizing all the English. I know that the SGCB edition won't be available until the end of the year or early next year (maybe later) if he decides to "modernize" the whole book. My edition is the first book I've ever published. The treatises do run together, in other words, each treatise does not begin on it's own page. The table of contents still direct you to the beginning of each treatise though. Other than that, I'm pretty happy with how it turned out. I could drop the price another $2 if that would persuade people to purchase my edition. (I've only sold 4 copies so far)  My edition isn't "modernized"either, if that is more appealing. I like the text to be as close to the original as possible myself.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 2, 2006)

Greg -- I got my copy today. It looks great! Thank you very much for your service to the church in the republication of this excellent book.


----------



## PresReformed (Nov 2, 2006)

Andrew...you're welcome. I'm glad that you're happy with it.


----------

